# Reputable second hand car dealer in Paphos



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Any recommendations for a reputable second hand car sales dealer in Paphos?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Honda/Peugeot dealer just up from the big Papantonious is good. Also Timark on the Mesogi road junction to Anavargos.


----------



## darren80 (Apr 24, 2017)

I can highly recommend David Mitchell's, they have 2 showrooms, in Kissonerga on the main coast road, and the old airport road from Paphos in Geroskipu.

We used the Kissonerga branch as closer to home, Steve was really helpful and gave us loads of extra advice. Plus they display the sales price in the cars, which we've seen is not general practice in Cyprus. Additionally they supply a fantastic after sales package.


----------

